# Ghost Rider



## peter (Oct 18, 2006)

Ghost Rider
A passenger in the backseat of a taxi leaned over to ask the driver a question; he tapped him on the shoulder.

The driver screamed, lost control of the cab, nearly hit a bus, drove up over the curb and stopped just inches from a large plate glass window.

For a moment, everything was silent in the cab. Then the still shaking driver said, â€œIâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sorry, but you scared the daylights out of me.â€

The frightened passenger apologized to the driver and said he didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t realize a mere tap on the shoulder could frighten him so much.

The driver replied, â€œNo, no, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sorry. Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s entirely my fault. You see, today is my first day driving a cab. For the past 25 years, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve been driving a hearse.â€


----------

